
Constants in dynamic languages - avrmav
Javascript&#x27;s constants are not const
Ruby&#x27;s constants are not const
Python needs no &quot;setter function&quot; to achieve something close to constants.
Lua needs tables + metatables to achieve it
Only PHP seems to get it right 
Wondering if there is a reason that dynamic languages are struggling on having a mechanism for &quot;real&quot; constants.<p>Anyone knows if there are deeper reasons or it is just how these languages were designed?
======
davelnewton
Define "real" constants (and define how the ones you list are not constant).
Without understanding your definition(s) it's harder to have a meaningful
reply.

